# can i print an image on HTV using sublimation ink



## wlswn (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello, I am new in this forum, I would like to know if it is alright to print an image on heat transfer vinyl using sublimation ink. I am using EPSON L1800 Inkjet printer.

Can I use white HTV to print a colored image?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Standard white HTV is made from polyurethane and can accept sublimation inks.

Some of the problems you may have are:

1. You can't print directly to the vinyl as the top surface is under the clear carrier sheet.

2. You can print on sublimation paper, then lay your transfer over the pre-pressed vinyl and press it again. However, you will need to increase your temperature to around 180–190 °C to enable the sublimation to take place.

3. You may find that your images are lighter and more "pastel colored" than a sublimation print to 100% polyester.

It does work, though. I've just tried it on white HTV on a swatch of 100% natural cotton (cut from a tote bag). As you can see, the result was a lot lighter than the original print. I did this at 180° C for 60 secs. Maybe using a higher temp or longer time might produce a better result. Also, note that washability would have to be tested too.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

I know you can sub onto the white glitter.
it will be a thicker, sparklier design, but the washability will be there.

Here is a vid on it.

And here is vid on why only the glitter


----------

